# Help



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

My computer won't boot up I have went through many hours with Microsoft creating bootable DVD and USB but the problem is still there Windows won't load 

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please advise what operating system you are running so I can move this to the correct forum as it has nothing to do with Software Development.


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

Cookiegal said:


> Please advise what operating system you are running so I can move this to the correct forum as it has nothing to do with Software Development.


I went from Windows 8 to Windows 10 some said it was hardware / software problem because of error codes

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It would be helpful if you can provide more information such as what all you have tried and the error messages etc. can you boot with the Windows disk you created into safe mode or command prompt?


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> It would be helpful if you can provide more information such as what all you have tried and the error messages etc. can you boot with the Windows disk you created into safe mode or command prompt?


The error code are library failed 0xc000003f I have tried a USB start up and it starts then go into a startup page and then nothing

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try the following:

Press the power on button to start and shut down the computer 2-3 times and the Windows Recovery Environment should come up to the troubleshooting options menu. 

• Select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings
• After your PC restarts
• Select Safe Mode or Safe Mode with Networking
• If Safe Mode does not work then try command prompt

Let me know if you can get this far and we can try some repair options


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Press the power on button to start and shut down the computer 2-3 times and the Windows Recovery Environment should come up to the troubleshooting options menu.
> 
> ...


Ok

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm still stuck 

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

This is we're it's at









Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Even when you try that method and choose command prompt it will not go any farther? If so then you are going to have to create a Windows 10 install disk to boot to and see if you can get to a command prompt.

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Even when you try that method and choose command prompt it will not go any farther? If so then you are going to have to create a Windows 10 install disk to boot to and see if you can get to a command prompt.
> 
> How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


I have that on a USB drive

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay good, are you able boot with it? If so, once it comes up press shift F10 to go to a command prompt. Let me know if this works.


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Okay good, are you able boot with it? If so, once it comes up press shift F10 to go to a command prompt. Let me know if this works.


I got the USB drive in press f-10 it went to a blue screen that says recovery I have the option to press enter to try again or press f-8 for startup settings

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try f8 and see what it shows


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Try f8 and see what it shows


It stays on that screen

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

houser82 said:


> It stays on that screen
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


It went black

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you press f10 or shift + f10? What screen the auto repair one or ?


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Did you press f10 or shift + f10? What screen the auto repair one or ?


This what I have now









Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try safe mode with command prompt


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Try safe mode with command prompt


Screen black again

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

It's acting like it don't wanna load 

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try other options 3, 7, 8 and see if it will boot


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you still cannot get it to boot with Windows 10 disk the try the following

Windows 10 Recovery Tools - Bootable Rescue Disk
https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/322-winpese-x64-14393/


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

The only thing I have is an old netbook with xp could I download it on their

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

None of the other options worked? Yes, as long as you have the ability to create usb.


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

Could I use the same USB I got the window setup on

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, you will just lose the files currently on it. Copy off to the other computer first if you can.


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Yes, you will just lose the files currently on it. Copy off to the other computer first if you can.


What's the address for it again

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

See post 23


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

It's not letting pull it up in the address bar

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

This is all that's pulling up









Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok I got it what to do now

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like it didn't copy the whole link

https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/322-winpese-x64-14393/


----------



## houser82 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok I got it now

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------

